
Saving the world is easy. Adam Smith showed us how. - ph0rque
http://answersanswers.com/
======
ArekDymalski
But ... land is finite while work (especially in information age) is infinite.

~~~
schiffern
Is the point of taxes to provide _infinite_ revenue to the government?

Why does it need it? Can the government provide _infinitely_ more services
than it once did?

~~~
ArekDymalski
1\. Yes. For many governments, unfortunately. 2\. a) infinite greed of some of
politicians b) infinite needs due to bad management 3\. No. See #2

Yeah, it makes me angry too.

